# My 3 Blue Dutch Doe's



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

This breeding blues has taken some right work haha!

Suppose im not doing bad since i started off with one blue dutch doe and out of that came Chocolate, Blue, Lilac and Dove. While at Sowood i picked up a self blue which hopefully carries blue dutch. Within the next few days/week she shall be paired with these 3 doe's.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking good Mark, considering what you started with


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the problem is now i have black dutch carrying blue and havent a clue which box they are in due to poor management at the start, i've definatly changed that around those. Every box now has a record card and ill just do a few test matings to see what carries what or just see what comes out because i got a large box with loads of substandard doe's in and any breeding doe's are either in with bucks or resting boxes, i don't think ive dipped intot he substandard box yet lol


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

The buck im planning on using, from the fantastic Sarah Y =D


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice posts Mark, you've got a nice collection there. Someday maybe some lovely Blackthorn mice will make it across the pond :lol:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Kingnoel said:


> Nice posts Mark, you've got a nice collection there. Someday maybe some lovely Blackthorn mice will make it across the pond :lol:


Sarahs mice are fanstic, they are good solid foundation stock.


----------

